# Probleme de connexion Ethernet



## Mapper (3 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de prendre une connexion internet « Wifirst » dans ma résidence, sauf que problème, impossible de me connecter. Je précise que la connexion passe par un modem et un câble Ethernet, et que je suis sur un macbook.


Dans « Préférence réseau », il est indiqué : 
Etat connecté
Ethernet possède une adresse IP auto-assignée et ne sera pas en mesure daccéder à Internet

Avec comme Adresse IP : 169.254.92.74
Sous réseau : 255.255.0.0

Nayant presque plus accès à internet, jai aperçu rapidement sur des forums quelques conseils, mais inefficace, notamment de régler manuellement :

Configurer IPv4 : Manuellement
Adresse IP : 192.168.1.145
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.1.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.1.1
IPv6 : désactivé

Et là, il me met : Etat connecté
Ethernet est actuellement actif et possède ladresse IP 192.168.1.145, mais je nai même un semblant de connexion.

Quelquun pourrait maider ?

Merci


----------



## nifex (3 Septembre 2011)

Le fournisseur ne propose pas un suppot telephonique pour ce genre de probleme ? Ce sera le meilleur moyen de se faire depanner.


----------



## iDomi (3 Septembre 2011)

Les paramètres tu les a eu ou ? ça ne ne correspond pas du tout au premier , remet toi en DHCP et donne nous les paramètres qui s'afficheront


----------



## Mapper (3 Septembre 2011)

Avec comme Adresse IP : 169.254.92.74
Sous réseau : 255.255.0.0

sont les parametres que j'obtiens.

Je n'ai pas eu d'identifiant n'y de cd d'installation. D'après eux, il suffit de lancer une page internet et de s'inscrire. J'ai un ami sur window qui n'a eu aucun probleme...


----------



## iDomi (3 Septembre 2011)

https://www.wifirst.net/corporate/offers_resident

essaie la , mais si t'a pas internet je ne voit pas comment tu pourra y accéder , mais essaie on verra bien 

Configurer IPv4 : 
Adresse IP :
Sous réseau :
Routeur : 
Serveur DNS : 

T'a pas de quoi renseigner tout ça ?

Configurer IPv4 : Manuellement
Adresse IP : 192.168.1.145
Sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
Routeur : 192.168.1.1
Serveur DNS : 192.168.1.1
IPv6 : désactivé
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h11 ----------

[/COLOR]Je pense a un truc , ça doit être comme l'installe wifi que j'ai fait faire dans mon entreprise 
quand tu ouvre safari tu doit automatiquement tomber sur une page de connection de Wifirst


----------

